# Send me some warm temperatures quotes PF'ers!



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter and I went for our morning walk. It was -28degrees Celsius and with the windchill, it felt like -40C! Terrible in the open field but surprisingly very nice in the forest. Chanter was very bouncy! 

Getting ready to go out. Hurry up!




Hello!!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

You two are bundled up good and warm, that's pretty chilly weather you easterners are having. Hold on Chanter, spring is around the next corner -we hope.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Yup... the Weather Network says -41C with the wind chill here. You're at least as cold up there. 

I wonder if the NBA crowd, in town for the All Star game, is loving the Toronto weather this weekend. :afraid:

You're not bundled up yet, RC... I see at least two snaps on that parka not done up yet. If I had taken a selfie this morning on our walk the only thing you would see would be my eyes. It was sooooome cold!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh, man. You guys look like you're ready for the wind. Brrrr. I can imagine how serene it was in among the trees of the forest. Love Chanter's ice beard. Is he wearing a hood in the first pic, or is that his fantastic top knot? I'm envious that he will let you put on booties -- ours doesn't like people messing with his feet. Even so, we managed to get outside twice this morning at 15 degrees F to take care of business. Quickly. Very quickly!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It's been in the high 80's here this week. I think yesterday we hit 90. I love our weather but we really need rain!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

35 Celsius here yesterday!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

It's melting and the sun is shining here! 7 degrees above zero and i can see patches of ground underneath the snow on the garden--yay!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

It is 61 degrees and sunny in Northern California - I am not really enjoying too much, since we really need the winter rain to come back. 

I would have loved to see Chanter bouncing around, having fun out there in spite of the freezing cold. I dont know much about living in snow/ice. I guess the ice build up on the hair doesn't bother them too much?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Yup... the Weather Network says -41C with the wind chill here. You're at least as cold up there.
> 
> I wonder if the NBA crowd, in town for the All Star game, is loving the Toronto weather this weekend. :afraid:
> 
> You're not bundled up yet, RC... I see at least two snaps on that parka not done up yet. If I had taken a selfie this morning on our walk the only thing you would see would be my eyes. It was sooooome cold!


Frank, I had just returned from a 40 min walk and realized once I was out there that I needed a scarf or something over my face...brrr!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

PaddysMom said:


> Oh, man. You guys look like you're ready for the wind. Brrrr. I can imagine how serene it was in among the trees of the forest. Love Chanter's ice beard. Is he wearing a hood in the first pic, or is that his fantastic top knot? I'm envious that he will let you put on booties -- ours doesn't like people messing with his feet. Even so, we managed to get outside twice this morning at 15 degrees F to take care of business. Quickly. Very quickly!


PaddysMom: thanks for the nice comment about Chanter's topknot. It's long at the top but just above his eyes, it's STILL short. grrr..
Chanter took to the boots ok but we only use it when it's this cold and/or there is a lot of salt on the road (we have to walk down a road to get to the park/forest).

Axeldog: ice between the toes is the only place that would bother Chanter. I usually pick it out or he nibbles is off.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

It's 80F here, for me it's such a relief being in the South for the winter, a couple years back it felt like I was snowed in for 5 months LOL
so this is nice 

Y'all stay warm 
Hugs and kisses from 
Lou & Apollo

Yup... I know... They're nekkid!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOU!!!! I miss you!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> LOU!!!! I miss you!


Aw we miss you too! 

I'm going to create a thread real quick with some updates on the "Lou and Apollo's adventures saga" hehehehe


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't care if we do have a drought going on here..........I STILL would rather be here in S Calif than 'back east'!!!!! Brrrrr my blood is way too thin for your weather!!!!! Stay warm & safe. 
Californians don't know how to drive in bad weather AT ALL! Rainy day traffic is always a giant train wreck! Can't imagine what would happen if it snowed here,for goodness sake! hahaha!!!!

We're at 90 too Mischief......but I hear we are supposed to get some rain next week......


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I miss four seasons. We only have the hotels Usually mild, rainy winters and then our endless summers in Houston. I remember how excited and grateful we would be to see the first signs of Spring:crocuses and snowbells. And how as children growing up in Pennsylvania, we believed in Punxsutawney Phil.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I don't care if we do have a drought going on here..........I STILL would rather be here in S Calif than 'back east'!!!!! Brrrrr my blood is way too thin for your weather!!!!! Stay warm & safe.
> Californians don't know how to drive in bad weather AT ALL! Rainy day traffic is always a giant train wreck! Can't imagine what would happen if it snowed here,for goodness sake! hahaha!!!!
> 
> We're at 90 too Mischief......but I hear we are supposed to get some rain next week......


My brother lives in LA and he said he misses the snow, so I sent him this


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We had the exact same weather today, -28C. I had to shovel and I was fine, except for my hands. I need new gloves... Merlin came back from his poo path walking on three feet. Poor guy has a setback again, he won't come in, there is an imaginary axe murderer ready for him if he crosses the door...

So it took a long time before he came in today, all four times ! So it made his feet even colder, and the whole house had time to freeze because of the open door. Oh well. What can I do...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka is dancing behind me... the news is over Dad, lets go out... like we always do. 

Buddieeeeeee! It's -20F/-28C out there. Can't we wait a while to go out? Like, 'til March????


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

CB that's so funny! I had to put Maddy in a summer-time Miami already because I don't know why, but that girl mats so easily. Indy has a long, easy to care for coat but Maddy mats up after one romp across a snowy meadow, it seems. Anyway so there she is flouncing around with barely a skiff of hair on her body. Thank goodness it's warm here! You guys are going to be like my daughter; "El Nino! You PROMISED!!!" lol


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It's very odd, but for the most part we are not in a deep freeze this winter. Yesterday we had a daytime high of +2 C, I actually sat on the deck with Abbey wearing a light jacket for awhile. We are planning a wiener roast this afternoon, it will be our V DAY dinner.


----------



## justinnum1 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Caddy it has struck me that you are in NW Alberta and I am in NE BC....we are probably very close to each other!!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We probably are -Grande Prairie.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

This was Ottawa yesterday. Colder than the North Pole. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

12 degrees in New Jersey. Crazy cold!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Caddy said:


> We probably are -Grande Prairie.


Funny, when you mention NW AB I think of Grande Prairie. Coming out of the restaurant, looking across the river(?)/valley(?) to the plywood(?) mills on the north side of the highway... flat rolling hills.

Wide open sky and probably lots of sun out there.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes wide open skies and sunshine, but wondering if you could be thinking of Peace River CB. There isn't a river that goes "through" Grande Prairie.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Caddy we are across the border close to Dawson! We come into GP often...Bone and Biscuit is our go-to for bison ears and rmb's, lol. Great to know you're there! Kind of like finding a long lost relative


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Indiana we are very close, that's exciting and we should meet up on one of your trips! We are in Bone & Biscuit often too, never tried the bison ears though.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I was thinking you two must be fairly close. I'm wrong about the river then. Quite a distance from the highway to the mills but maybe just a big field. 

Really pretty but different country out there. From Falcon Beach, Manitoba to Ft. Nelson, BC... 1500 miles... under those wide open skies... this Ontario boy felt like a bug on a plate. :ahhhhh:


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

RunChaucer I'm in Ottawa too!  

Not liking the weather AT ALL. I'm very much a summer girl and wonder why I stay in Canada at all. 

Oh yeah, no money. 

And a horse.

All the indoor horses at my barn stayed in all day yesterday...Bella was quite happy! I went for a very short visit to say Hi and give her a few treats. Seriously...in a barn with all the doors and windows closed...every horse had a frosty nose and a few had frosty eyelashes too. The barn is in a open space so the windchill was seriously -40. -28 without. BRRRRRRR

Last year when it hit -30 I was able to boil water and throw it outside within seconds of it boiling and it turned to snow instantly! I laugh when I see videos of people who do it up North as in Alaska and Yukon and I can do it here in Ottawa lol.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

CB you are partly right about rivers...maybe not in Grande Prairie but we have lots of them. The mighty Peace for one! We do dragon boating on it. One of my employees is arranging a float down the Pine River this summer which apparently goes through rock outcroppings that are like tunnels...my one concern is, if you were a bear, wouldn't you be pretty happy about bigger fish floating down through your normal fishing spot? lol (p.s. still going to do it)


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks everyone...I think the warmer temp vibes hit my city. I balmy -8 yesterday and skating on our canal was wonderful. Only thing is we've been hit with a winter storm and it snowed 46 cm in one day! We are buried! Came out to the car (sent us home early) and snow was up to the hood of the car. goodness. I like the snow a lot but not this much. After 3 hours of shovelling, our driveway was only 2/3 cleared. Heading out again after I finish my glass of vino.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Saturday night after their hockey game DDs team decided to crash the schools winter carnival dance. When we picked her up afterwards it was -17 according to the car - cannot imagine what it was with wind chill. The wind was howling!

Today it is pouring and 43. Crazy weather!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow RunChanter! That is a lot of snow!!! I know what you mean, i love the snow too. But shovelling that much is very hard on the back.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

The power of facebook. I posted how long it took to do part of our driveway and a fb friend & neighbour is bringing over her snowblower! Yay!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

RunChanter said:


> Only thing is we've been hit with a winter storm and it snowed 46 cm in one day! We are buried! Came out to the car (sent us home early) and snow was up to the hood of the car. goodness


All the best, RC! Tho I'm seeing lots of buried-car-pix from up your way in Fb today.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

You posted a bit early Chaucer! 

Record of about 50 some on cm of snow here in Ottawa :ahhhhh:

Our driveway company never came until 8:30 last night...good thing we didn't need to go anywhere! There was 3' of snow in the driveway! The car was buried right up to the handles. 

Where are you Chaucer? Hopefully not downtown core...I have no idea how they're digging out. Lucky my school is just a few mins drive away from my house in the west end suburbs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yesterday it rained ice. My driveway was a skating rink. I haven't been able to move the chicken tractors for two weeks, so they have a bunch of alfalfa hay throw in there for deep litter, and stuff to scratch around it. I usually keep them in a spot for 4 days max. 

I want to go dig in my garden. I have seeds started indoors in a little greenhouse under grow lights. I am absolutely BONKERS with cabin fever. I'm tired of dogs (I love them), I'm tired of kids (who are tired of the weather and being stuck indoors or having events cancelled) (I love them too. I just want some spring warmth PLEASE. 

Whine. 

Supposed to be high of 40 today. Thankfully there are blue skies and some sun, so that feels better. 

I'm also ready for days when the dogs can I can be outside and get some energy out. My PWD is the worst. She gets so wound up with excess energy, it's horrible. 

Blah.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

My apologies RunChanter...I just realized for some reason got your name wrong!!! Oops. 

I was wondering yesterday whether my horse Bella would a) be super happy to gallop in the snow or b) stay in her shelter all day long glaring at the snow.

Barn owner said the horses didn't run around at all yesterday so I guess my b) guess was pretty correct lol


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

blueroan said:


> My apologies RunChanter...I just realized for some reason got your name wrong!!! Oops.
> 
> I was wondering yesterday whether my horse Bella would a) be super happy to gallop in the snow or b) stay in her shelter all day long glaring at the snow.
> 
> Barn owner said the horses didn't run around at all yesterday so I guess my b) guess was pretty correct lol


That's ok on the name...I knew who were 'talking to'. I can't wait to walk Chanter...He loves deep snow...pictures coming in a new thread!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's a fair amount of snow you've got there. "Cool" pictures! You certainly have your work cut out for you. Do you get any help with that shoveling and blowing? That is why I left Idaho. Although in many ways, snow is fun and beautiful. But it sure makes for a lot of extra work. I know Chanter will love some more to romp in. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------

